# Navarre Pier?



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

I live in Navarre but haven't been able to go fishing on the pier yet. How is the fishing on it so far? :whistling:


----------



## hubbyandwife (Jan 2, 2011)

Whiting have been good. Small hooks and peeled shrimp


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

havnt been out there sense july. but i likeed it more than pensacola peir. more room and it thinned out the people good because the people in navarre wont travel to pcola pier anymore so its nice. only thing i caught that day was a bonita and a big nurse shark


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

cool I'm going to go out there and try to catch some whiting and fry them up because I never had whiting before.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

good luck man. let us know how u do


----------

